# Pocket Watch Book Recommendations Needed



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

My Uncle is going into hospital in October to have an aneurysm removed. He's a pocket watch enthusiast with a small collection. As he doesn't have a computer and resources at his local library are scarce I'd like to get him some quality reading material for his recouperation (I'm still talking pocket watch books here BTW  ). At present he doesn't have any so any/all recommendations are highly welcome as I know diddly squat about PW's.

Also if anyone has books or even pocket watches that they'd like to sell please get in touch. I'm away for a week from today (1/9).

Thanks for reading.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

